# Introduction



## kasperth92 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello. Relatively new here, been lurking alot but have created a user so i can participate in discussions if i feel i have something to contribute with.

Im from europe, and the thing im most interested in is the sponsor section of the forum. 

This forums seems like its very legit and honest when it comes to sponsor reviews.

Im looking forward to beeing here for a very long time.

best regards
Kasper Hansen


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2013)

kasperth92, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Swfl (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. Great to be here.


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2013)

_

  Welcome Bro !!!
_


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## brazey (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## [ PAIN ] (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey.


----------



## Cork (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome to IML forums!

Don't forget to support the sponsors, you'll be sure to find some excellent deals on bulk supplements from Orbit Nutrition.  Be sure to use ORBIT109 at the cart to get 5% off your order!


----------



## Towerdog (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcomew


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 18, 2013)

What a welcome. Thanks guys, makes a guy feel right at home.

I have a feeling this will be my go to forum for anything training related.


----------



## Boomerang (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi


----------



## longworthb (Jan 19, 2013)

It's definitely one of the best boards out. Ton of knowledgable guys no matter what u need info on. If u need any help with anything feel free to pm me bro u need 10 posts to pm


----------



## mrbjoiner (Jan 19, 2013)

Welcome brotha  shoot me a pm if u ever have any questions or need help with anything. we are all here to help. this is a great quality community.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks guys. I will not hesitate to ask questions  If i cant find the questions on the board first or course.


----------



## StanG (Jan 21, 2013)

^^ Jump in and participate! Welcome!


----------



## BusterHymen (Jan 24, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Hallow (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## TooTallKM (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome!  You will find a lot of great info here.  I like the search box  in the top right hand corner.  If there is any subject I am interested  in, I just type it in there and go!


----------

